# Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.



## dragsterrobby (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo
Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen, mein Name ist Günter, bin 63 Jahre.
Habe in den letzten Jahren immer einen Teich gehabt aber nun, bedingt durch Umzug einen relativ neuen gebaut.
Betreibe alles mit OASE, Filter UVC und Pumpe, ist aber zu klein, da der Teich vorher viel kleiner war.
Der Teich hat die ca. Maße von 9x9 Mtr. und ist an der tiefsten Stelle etwa 180 cm tief.
Es sind Kois, Orfen und Goldis drinn, die sich bis jetzt auch wohl fühlen. Hab dann noch eine Terrasse drumm rum gebaut und nun fehlen nur noch die Bretter für den Überbau auf´s Wasser.
So, das solls erstmal gewesen sein,

Gruß Günter


----------



## axel (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

Hallo Günter 

Dan mal ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns 

:willkommen

Schön das Du Dich gleich mit Fotos vorstellst.
Wär schön wenn Du mal Dein Teich bei Tag fotografieren könntest :beten 
Die Verbindung  von Teich und Terasse fehlt mir auch irgendwie auf den Fotos .
Da hast Du ja ne ordentliche Teichgröße 
Die Filtertechnik kannst Du ja noch anpassen . Wieviel Fische sind den in dem Teich ?

lg
axel


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

Hallo axel,
ca. 20 Kois, 6 Orfen und 30 Goldis.
Gruß


----------



## Bibo-30 (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

hallo Günter und herzlich willkommen
wow, sehr großer, schicker Teich, ich würde ihn auch gerne mal bei Licht sehen

sag mal....steht da ein Schwein?? 
und habt Ihr da ne Rutsche in den Teich?? cool....:smoki


----------



## Klaus-Peter (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich möchte mich in eurem Kreis anmelden und vorstellen!
bin 55 Jahre jung, habe letztes Jahr einen Teich gebaut (2,5m², 3x4m, tiefste Stelle 90cm), Bachlauf in Arbeit.
Mein Hauptproblem ist "grünes Wasser". Die Fische sehe ich nur beim Füttern.
Auf gutes "Info Austausch"
Habe ein Foto vom "NeuenTeich" hinzugefügt!
Klaus-Peter


----------



## dragsterrobby (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> hallo Günter und herzlich willkommen
> wow, sehr großer, schicker Teich, ich würde ihn auch gerne mal bei Licht sehen
> 
> sag mal....steht da ein Schwein??
> und habt Ihr da ne Rutsche in den Teich?? cool....:smoki



Hallo Bianka,
Ne, iss keine Rutsche, sondern der Einlass aus dem Filter, war ne Notlösung da wir beim Bau der Anlage noch nicht hier gewohnt haben!! Ja, es ist ein Schwein und ne Ziege aber aus Kunststoff!! Ich mach mal bessere Fotos! Würde mir gern eine Filteranlage selber bauen, da das das was ich zur Zeit betreibe zu klein ist und ich das Wasser nicht sauber bekomme!! Hab aber keinen Plan wie, mit welchen System Filtert ihr??? Seh ja das du ganz in meiner Nähe bist, evtl. kann man sich ja mal austauschen??

Gruß aus Barnstedt, Günter


----------



## Bibo-30 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

hallo Günter
hab ich mir schon gedacht, das es aus Kunststoff ist  find ich trotzdem cool 
schade mit der Rutsche, hätte doch was  

wir filtern im Moment nicht sehr geschickt 
Pumpe im Teich....dann direkt in einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter..... keine gute Idee, war aber auch nur eine Notlösung.
Wir wollen (hoffendlich noch zum Herbst hin, wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt) den Teich vergrößern, filtern dann in "halb" Schwerkraft. über einen Bodenablauf und Skimmer in eine Tonne, da ist dann die Pumpe drinne, pumt über ein Bogensieb in eine Heli-X Tonne, von da geht ein Teil in einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter, der andere Teil geht direkt zurück in den Teich
so ist bis jetzt der Plan 

stimmt...80 km sind jetzt nicht soooo weit


----------



## Bibo-30 (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

hallo Klaus-Peter
ich habe Bilder von Deinem Teich in einem anderen Thema gefunden. Ich denke der Teich könnte noch einige Pflanzen vertragen und vielleicht einen Teilwasserwechsel, damit einige Nährstoffe aus dem Teich kommen.
Ansonsten finde ich den Teich sehr schön, gefällt mir gut.
Vielleicht etwas flach für die Fische im Winter?


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> hallo Günter
> hab ich mir schon gedacht, das es aus Kunststoff ist  find ich trotzdem cool
> schade mit der Rutsche, hätte doch was
> 
> ...



Hallo Bianka, wäre schön wenn ihr mir bescheid gebt, wenn es bei euch los geht. Würde mir so etwas gern mal in natura ansehn, das bringt mir mehr als alles geschriebenen!!!

Gruß Günter


----------



## Bibo-30 (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

hallo Günter
wenn ich dran denke, sage ich dir bescheid 
ich werde aber auch eine Bilddoku einstellen
was genau möchtest du sehen?
die Verrohrung? da graut mit schon am meisten vor :beten
oder wenn er fertig ist, im Betrieb?
hast du schon mal hier geguckt? da sind ganz viele Baudokus mit Bildern drinne.....
oder mal bei youtoube Teichfilter eingeben.....?


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

Hallo Bianka, na die Verrohrung und das Filtermaterial usw. eben alles!!


----------



## Klaus-Peter (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*



Bibo-30 schrieb:


> hallo Klaus-Peter
> ich habe Bilder von Deinem Teich in einem anderen Thema gefunden. Ich denke der Teich könnte noch einige Pflanzen vertragen und vielleicht einen Teilwasserwechsel, damit einige Nährstoffe aus dem Teich kommen.
> Ansonsten finde ich den Teich sehr schön, gefällt mir gut.
> Vielleicht etwas flach für die Fische im Winter?



Hallo Bibo,
ja, du hast recht, es fehlen noch Pflanzen. Ich wollte den Flachwasserbereich komplett mit (oder zu 2/3) Pflanzen füllen. Das werde ich im Frühjahr durchziehen.
Der letzte Winter war nicht ganz ohne. Hatte 10-15 cm Eisschicht auf dem Teich. Die Fische haben alle Überlebt. Nun habe ich jede menge Nachwuchs.
Unterwasserpflanzen sollen ja auch ganz gut sein, nur welche? Habe auch einen Bodenablauf
den ich dieses Jahr noch aktivieren werde, so das die Pumpe aus dem Teich kommt.

Klaus-Peter


----------



## Bibo-30 (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

moin Günter,
ok, dauert aber wie gesagt noch etwas, ermal ist die Terrasse dran 



Moin Klaus-Peter,
Ein Bodenablauf ist super, wie filterst Du jetzt?
Wie filterst Du mit aktiviertem BA?

Stell doch Deinen Teich in einem eingenen Thema vor....hier  geht das und du bekommst bestimmt mehr Tips 
Unterwasserpflanzen findest du hier 
noch mehr Pflanzen sind hier zu finden....


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

Moin Bianka, kein Prob. bin geduldig.
Gruß Günter


----------



## buddler (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Wollt mich auch mal vorstellen.*

hallo!
finde den besatz auch für 30 m³ schon etwas hart an der grenze
ca. 20 Kois, 6 Orfen und 30 Goldis----das ist schon einiges an belastung für den teich.
da mußte dir aber ne gute filteranlage zulegen.
ansonsten siehts doch schon recht gut aus.immer weiter so.
gruß jörg


----------

